# Frugal cable holding system



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This is both frugal and great --I've got a bunch of cables that I unplug and leave on the desk whenever I take my laptop with me, and now I'm using this free system to hold them:










Credit to 37 signals: http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2395-clever-cable-holders-via-curled-and-feathered


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Technically not free - there's the embedded costs of the clips. How many times do I have to warn people about hidden fees and that "costs matter"?! 

BTW I love 37Signals. I use their organizational software in my personal and professional lives. I also like their books.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Technically not free - there's the embedded costs of the clips. How many times do I have to warn people about hidden fees and that "costs matter"?!


Haha! But in my case the clips really were free -- I've had them for about 30 years now; they were used to bind a big manuscript that one of my university professors gave me to read. I've never had a use for them until now!

Point of trivia: I was a guest blogger for 37signals for a month, back before they even invented Basecamp.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

No, now you are just externalizing the costs to a third party. 

(And, oh! guest blogger for 37S? TRES cool.)


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> No, now you are just externalizing the costs to a third party.


Yes, after I wrote that I realized that a portion of the costs of my entire college education is embedded in those clips; after all, I never would have received them if I didn't go to university. But my tuition was covered by a full state scholarship...I guess that means those clips were paid for by the citizens of the State of New York. Not so "free" after all!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL gotta love it. Reduce, REUSE and recycle.

Rock on!


----------

